# Question about pricing please



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Good moring all!

I was wondering if one can expect to pay more for a puppy with a CH father and CH mother, in compairison to just a CH father.

Also, have any of you negotiated for a better price on a puppy. Would it be insulting to ask a breeder for a better price? :shocked: 

TIA!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey!
I have no idea what the answer is about your first question about Champion parents, but in terms of negotiating prices, i think a lot of breeders would be insulted. 

If the price is too high, instead of trying to negotiate, maybe let them know your price range and let them know that if a puppy comes along that they would part with for a lower price, to let you know? Just an idea.

I think another reason why a breeder won't negotiate is because if you cannot pay/want to save for that high price, they can assume you wouldn't be able to pay for unexpected vet bills and other basic necessities.

Again, these are all just my opinion, after speaking with quite a few breeders in my puppy search. But like many people mention on here, there are many great breeders at lower price points.

Good luck!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think reputable breeders can charge whatever they want!
Would I pay some of their prices NO, but I would not criticize what they charge, it's their right/ :biggrin: 
I don't know if you can negotiate with a breeder on price, but in my life EVERYTHING is negotiable. :biggrin: 
If you can't negotiate then look at some breeders who are in your price range.
I wish you nothing but the best of luck! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Breeders/Show People, that are reputable and have genetic healthy lines, spend a lot of money getting where they are. Having a Champion costs $$$$, going to shows etc and again making sure the pups are healthy.
I would have no problem paying the price and being reassured where my pup was coming from was the best possible situation.
You get what you pay for in this instance. Rightfully so.

A byb that is charging big bucks is a fool and anyone that does not do their research before buying is sadly a fool also.
These breed for greed people care not for the dogs or pups or buyers only their bank accounts. 

Yes, a thousand times yes to a Ch sired puppy costing $$$$$.

(Yikes, I get worked up on this subject.)


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies!


To me this is like buying a car and it's in my blood to ask for a better price. I'm not poor but I am cheap LOL! Overall, I want the best value for my money.

I did go ahead and ask the breeder if her prices were firm. The awnser was yes and she was very nice about it. I'm sure I wasn't the first to ask her that. The price is 2,500 for a female puppy she has.

Her father is a CH but mom is not. Mom's father was a CH though.

I'm really excited about this breeder and her puppies. She's also in driving distance(out of state) so I wouldn't have to pay shipping fees.

I've asked for pictures so hopefully I'll get to see what she looks like soon

Thanks again!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ May 30 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783153


> Breeders/Show People, that are reputable and have genetic healthy lines, spend a lot of money getting where they are. Having a Champion costs $$$$, going to shows etc and again making sure the pups are healthy.
> I would have no problem paying the price and being reassured where my pup was coming from was the best possible situation.
> You get what you pay for in this instance. Rightfully so.
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yes you do get worked up, thats why I love you though :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 30 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783154


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> To me this is like buying a car and it's in my blood to ask for a better price. I'm not poor but I am cheap LOL! Overall, I want the best value for my money.
> ...


Is this the same breeder you mention in the last part of your thread about the Veranda malt puppies? Just curious...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

In most cases, yes, a CH Sire & CH Dam puppy will cost more. But in other cases, some breeders have set prices for males & females. I know of one breeder who I think I mentioned to you has puppies where 90% of the puppies from both a CH Sire & CH Dam (as opposed to just CH Sire) and her prices are quite a bit lower than some of the other breeders.

I wouldn't really try to negotiate a price on a puppy, only because one person I've asked about that (she is a breeder herself, and has helped me in finding some reputable people) mentioned that it could rub the breeder the wrong way. Others may be more open to negotiating, but you just never know. The only thing I would possibly negotiate on is maybe shipping costs -- maybe a breeder would sell you a puppy for the purchase price but include shipping/transport. Then again, I've never asked that myself so I'm not sure if that would be taboo or not.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ilovemymatese, no this is Silver Brook. Veranda said she may have a female to sell but I haven't heard back yet. I don't think she's keen on us having a little boy in the house. I'm not getting a good vibe on the situation.

Tammy at Silver Brook seems like a very responsible breeder and she's really nice too. I LOVE the look of her dogs. She's fine with our little boy as long as there is a safety area and supervision during handling.

She participates in genetic testing and offers a 2 year health contract.

I asked why she wasn't in the AMA and she explained why. Her situation is very understandable.

To me, it's important to meet my breeder and her other fluffs. I'd be able to do that with Tammy. 

I'm getting excited about this. I have a good feeling that we will be able to work with her, to make our dream come true. :chili:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 30 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783192


> Ilovemymatese, no this is Silver Brook. Veranda said she may have a female to sell but I haven't heard back yet. I don't think she's keen on us having a little boy in the house. I'm not getting a good vibe on the situation.
> 
> Tammy at Silver Brook seems like a very responsible breeder and she's really nice too. I LOVE the look of her dogs. She's fine with our little boy as long as there is a safety area and supervision during handling.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, that's who I was talking about. I mentioned her at the end of your thread about Veranda pups. I have had some experience with her. Almost bought a puppy from her too. Tammy is the nicest!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

ilovemymaltese your little girl is so adorable! :wub: You did really well getting her. May I ask why you didn't up going with Tammy? You can pm me if you don't feel comfortable saying why here.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 30 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783202


> ilovemymaltese your little girl is so adorable! :wub: You did really well getting her. May I ask why you didn't up going with Tammy? You can pm me if you don't feel comfortable saying why here. [/B]


I really don't remeber too well but I don't think she had any puppies available then and I didn't want to wait. Nothing against her or her malts. I really liked her maltys too.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would want to know about more than just the dam and sire. Does the dam have any Ch's in her pedigree? How many? Are they owned by the breeder or someone else? How many Ch's has this breeder and/or these parents produced? If someone were breeding a Ch male to a femal w/ no Ch in her pedigree, I would be suspicious, JMO. A lot of BYBs and millers get their hands on a Ch dog and breed it to anything and everything to cash in.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

$2500 is a good price for champion-sired puppies from a reputable show breeder. Many sell females for $3000-$3500. I know that seems like a lot to spend for a puppy, but it really does cost the breeder a LOT of money to show and breed the correct way and to produce healthy, well-bred puppies. And if you think about it - a healthy maltese usually lives an average of 15 years which equals out to be only $167 a year! That's a small price to pay for a healthy pet to love.  I was thinking the other day how people drop $2000 for a plasma TV or computer all the time which only lasts like 4 years before they die or are technologically outdated....so $2500 for a dog that should last you 15 years and is a living breathing companion is a deal


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I think the prices are slightly regional too 

I know that my maltese was from a more inflated area near me and my poodle was from a less pricey area and I had her flown to me.

Both are well bred dogs.

My malt has a Ch sire, not Dam but the Dam was bred from two CHs

My poodle is from CH all the line down for three generations.

HTH a little bit more than what was mentioned already


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I haven't read the thread. Guess I should, but just be careful. I don't know the person with whom you are speaking, but some byb get a CH and use them for breeding and jack up their prices when they have nothing in the background to warrant their prices. Just because there is a CH on one side doesn't mean that the dog is from a reputable breeder. Please make sure the breeder is showing and making Champions and working to better our breed. There are breeders using a Champion someone else has taken to the Championship and just using that dog to create more byb dogs. Price does not mean you are getting a healthy dog. On the other hand, there are lovely dogs from REPUTABLE show breeders which only have a Ch sire or dam and not the other but have Champions all over their pedigrees and are worthy of the price being asked. The bottom line is to find a show breeder who is breeding for show dogs and has dogs to sell as pets which do not have show quality for whatever reason. I'm afraid I didn't answer your question about pricing, but, as I said, price doesn't quarantee a healthy dog. My dog has Champions all over her pedigree as far back as it goes, but her dam was not a Champion. Her sire is a well known Champion. I'm sure she was as expensive as someone else's dog from the same breeder which had a CH on both sides. BUT, Coco's breeder is a reputable breeder.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Coco, here's the breeders site. She's no BYB. 

http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com/


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I think you had your question answered but wanted to say Congrats on your new puppy to be!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 30 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783475


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Coco, here's the breeders site. She's no BYB.
> 
> http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com/[/B]


Most of her site is impressive but there is something bothering me. She says in her web site verbiage that she prefers not to use terms such as "teacup". And that is great since that is not a term that reputable breeders use.

But then if you look at the bottom of some of her web pages, she has links referring to teacup. And on the left navigation under Show Hopefuls, Maltese Pedigrees and Puppies Available.. when I would click on those, the Internet Explorer bar at the top would give the page title and it has the name "teacup" in it. Usually these footer URLs and page names are there for search engines to pick up and to help in search engine ranking on those terms. The use of the teacup name turns me off.

Purple-peep I'm not saying this breeder isn't wonderful ... she probably is ... I just don't like the way she is using "teacup" to bring people to her site.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with you. My breeder always said..."you can pay more at the beg. for a good puppy from a good breeder and less later or you 
can spend less at the beg. for a puppy from a not so great source and pay more later in vet bills". There are a lot of good breeders out there with prices that range from $1800 up. I don't don't think that is too much to ask for a quality puppy. Prices for everything have gone up, I can only imagine how their expenses have gone up too. ouch! I can only guess how expensive it is to raise these puppies. :shocked: 

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 30 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783130


> Hey!
> I have no idea what the answer is about your first question about Champion parents, but in terms of negotiating prices, i think a lot of breeders would be insulted.
> 
> If the price is too high, instead of trying to negotiate, maybe let them know your price range and let them know that if a puppy comes along that they would part with for a lower price, to let you know? Just an idea.
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 31 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783624


> Most of her site is impressive but there is something bothering me. She says in her web site verbiage that she prefers not to use terms such as "teacup". And that is great since that is not a term that reputable breeders use.
> 
> But then if you look at the bottom of some of her web pages, she has links referring to teacup. And on the left navigation under Show Hopefuls, Maltese Pedigrees and Puppies Available.. when I would click on those, the Internet Explorer bar at the top would give the page title and it has the name "teacup" in it. Usually these footer URLs and page names are there for search engines to pick up and to help in search engine ranking on those terms. The use of the teacup name turns me off.
> 
> Purple-peep I'm not saying this breeder isn't wonderful ... she probably is ... I just don't like the way she is using "teacup" to bring people to her site.[/B]


A lot of website will use "keywords" on their sites and by that I mean meta tags or just tags were the search engines will search for popular words such as "teacup" and her site will come up. Take for example on my site I get quite a few phone calls for grooming (just today) just because on my site I have the word grooming supplies. I have seen quite a few very reputable breeders with teacup somewhere on their site even if it is saying don't go for the breeders who advertise teacups. Recently I notice on a well known breeder's website that she had teacup right on browser tab just like hers. :huh:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know anything about this breeder but I agree with the previous poster I don't like the way the sire is written and the words she uses to describe her puppies. I don't get a good feeling, simply because of the words she uses. I see other breeder sites and they don't explain and describe their dogs/puppies in that manner. I think she is presenting and image, even if false, it is making people wonder.
Just my opinion


----------

